

Renewable Energy: You Are Being Lied To - GoogleGuy
http://sheriframadan.com/2012/01/renewable-energy-you-are-being-lied-to/

======
ajuc
" A direct current travels in one direction whereas an alternating current can
travel in many directions at the same time."

Author that wrote the above wants to explain what's wrong with our energy
production.

------
GoogleGuy
You're correct that was incorrectly worded and invalidates the statement. I
will correct that as it should have said "travel in multiple directions over
time". Thank you :)

